# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 11)



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._



*What types of woodworking do you NOT practice and why?






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.*


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2015)

Two days ago I would have said scrolling but then I answered an ad on Craigslist......

Right now the one thing I don't do is hand cut dovetail joinery and that's just because I haven't invested in good handsaws yet, give me time I'm still kinda young.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2015)

No scroll work...to meticulous.
No turning. And for no good reason. I've spent hours running metal lathes, never turned any wood.
No chainsaw carving, too loud.
No carving, I have no artistic skills.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2015)

Brink beat me to it, I don't scroll saw, in my limited experience doing it, I found it fussy and frustrating. I know with experience you get past that, but I've never been that motivated to become proficient....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 8, 2015)

Hollywood! Why?.......Have you seen how I dress and talk, I'd somehow be in jail.

OH, you said woodwork. Other than a few pens and a couple rocking horse/planes I haven't done a lot. When the mood hits I'll broaden my list of accomplishments, but for today I'm finding that I enjoy the heck out of sawing logs and burls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2015)

Carving, because like brink I have no artistic talent. I can't draw a straight line with a ruler. I admire people that can draw and can see the vision in their head and bring it to reality. So my artistic talent is in scroll work and turning. I have always said that I can make, fix, or build anything.......I just can't draw it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't scroll either. It's a little too meticulous for me. I don't turn either. Right now, I just don't have any space in my shop for a lathe. I love seeing everybody's work here, and someday I will.
I also tend to stay away from very involved projects like Kenbo's current build. Again, too meticulous for me. Plus, I'm fairly certain I cannot achieve anything near as accurately done as Kenbo's!
Also, no carving. I have no artistic talent in that regard. I've tried, but what I end up with are pointed sticks and that's all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Carving, because like brink I have no artistic talent. I can't draw a straight line with a ruler. I admire people that can draw and can see the vision in their head and bring it ti reality. So my artistic talent is in scroll work and turning. I have always said that I can make, fix, or build anything.......I just can't draw it.



Right there with you Greg! That's almost verbatim what I have told hundreds of people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 8, 2015)

I do not make furniture because I do not have the patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Right now I don't carve or scroll but both are waiting closely in the wings for when I can finally get the remodeling done. I traded Danny for the scroll saw strictly for intarsia project I needed for a lid but had to finish the box before I could get the saw. I don't really have any interest in scrolling but intarsia and carving are something I plan to persue even if I'm no good at it at first. We'll see if I have any talent for either fairly soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2015)

I haven't done much carving, and to be honest, I didn't enjoy the bit that I tried... Made my thumbs sore and the project was mediocre at best. 

I haven't scrolled due to a lack of tooling... Maybe someday.

I traded off nearly all of my flat working tools a few years ago, but I'm starting to get a little more interested in trying the Neanderthal version. 

If I had the space and money, I'd load up on the hand and power tools needed to do just about everything with wood and metal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

Me too, I'm in the boat lacking artistic skilz . Hope to start doing more flat work eventually. 
Like Allan, burl huntin n slicin are still the most enjoyable for me !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thrainson (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't carve, or dovetail... The first because I don't know what I am doing, the second because it never turns out right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't carve or scroll. The first due to lack of talent, the second due to lack of time. I just have too many other things that I like and want to do to spend the time becoming proficient at scrolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't do hairsticks, for the same reason I don't carry a purse.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> I don't do hairsticks, for the same reason I don't carry a purse.



Is this a riddle? Does it have something to do with a closet?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 9, 2015)

SENC said:


> I don't do hairsticks, for the same reason I don't carry a purse.



Because you have trouble finding shoes to match the purse?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 9, 2015)

I do not turn--no lathe
I do not carve
I do not make fine furniture ( some rustic re-purpose projects)
I do not do projects that require extreme accuracy like intarsia, marquretry, inlays and dovetails
The last three because I have no artistic ability.
I feel that the time I have for the shop is best spent trying to improve the few skills I do have with the tools I have and the projects that I like to do
I would really like to try milling ( with a band saw mill ) probably only a dream , but it my dream and Iam going to hang onto it .
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 9, 2015)

One I forgot --wood burning entire scenes ,I am envious of those that can do that---tried but not with any success
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

